# Cockatiel pulling out other cockatiel's feathers?



## PhoebesTiels (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new to the forums but I have a problem here. I have 3 cockatiel's, 2 girls (Maggie and Owen, yes I know it's a boy name..) and a boy (Patchy). My problem is, Patchy always pulls out Owens feathers, mostly from her head areas and on her back just up from the tail. I noticed he is just doing it for fun, as he randomly just pulls out a feather and starts playing with it. Now poor Owen looks like a scruff muffin, and her head even bled once.

Yesterday I bought a cage to separate them, I tried but that didn't work. They are best friends and need to be with each other or they get very nervous. They were friends for 6 years, their whole life. I tried the stop pick spray, but owen hated that stuff and patchy, despite the horrible taste, still took feathers out. I don't know any else ideas I have, they have lots of toys and thinks today with in the cage, do I need more?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, but that isn't the best thing for friends to be doing. Can you separate and have the cages next to each other? And then they can come out for supervised playtime? Could that work?


----------



## PhoebesTiels (Oct 9, 2014)

Tried that. They were stressed and trying to get to each other. We are taking owen to the vets on Tuesday.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I would try the cage thing again for now, he can't keep plucking her or she could permanently lose her feathers. Even though it seems cruel to keep them apart, letting her continue to be plucked and hurt is worse.

It doesn't have to be permanent separation, but some birds pluck because of frustration and they need to be apart from each other for a few weeks and then they can go back in together.

This helps with feather plucking birds. Maybe if you give some to him it will stop his hormones or any other issue he may have:
http://www.kingscages.com/pluck-no-more.aspx

For now keep them separated so he won't pluck her. They're really attached to each other so keep them close like you were doing. That will reduce the stress level, but they will still want to be close I know. You're going to have to keep them separate until he cools down though.


----------



## PhoebesTiels (Oct 9, 2014)

Kiwi said:


> I would try the cage thing again for now, he can't keep plucking her or she could permanently lose her feathers. Even though it seems cruel to keep them apart, letting her continue to be plucked and hurt is worse.
> 
> It doesn't have to be permanent separation, but some birds pluck because of frustration and they need to be apart from each other for a few weeks and then they can go back in together.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I will take your advice but I'm also going to see what the vet has to say tomorrow.


----------

